

Programming Language Of The Future - yogeshn

What is THE programming language that is going to be in big demand in the coming years?
======
baremetal
IMO it will be ruby. Between the readability and "fun factor" involved in
writing ruby and the robust web frameworks I see ruby dominating at least in
the startup scene. Fast development and iterations without a lot of baggage.

Truth be told, i doubt there will be one language dominating anytime in the
future. Thats the point of different languages, that they are good for
different tasks. But as fast and general estimate I would say ruby in the
startup community.

------
nudge
Why would there only be one?

